# I turned my Maltese into a Shitzu



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Technically, a relative did...
"Sophie needs a trim"...5 hours later and a sleepy dog awoke to a dramatic change...:HistericalSmiley:
Pros:
All of her clothes fit her perfectly.
Very easy to keep clean and spot for fleas/ticks.
She feels 100x more energetic!
Cons:
Her right arm still needs trimming...(she looks like she has a giant right arm):HistericalSmiley:
When I pick her up, she feels like a featherless chicken...:HistericalSmiley:
Before the "haircut":








And after...:chili::


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My attempts at haircuts seem to take a few sessions, to even up things here and there too.

but...can't see your photos, for some reason they aren't posting correctly, or I can't see them at least.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Hopefully, PhotoBucket works...


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

Awww, she's still a cutie .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sweet...looks like mine is a shih Tzu too.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

She looks adorable.
Love that you left the legs, head and tail long 
Definitely a cutie. Love how the short body feels when it is cut close so soft


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

The only real downside is that now I can feel her skin-tag (on her back) whenever I pick her up.:blink:
If you want your Maltese to snuggle next to you at night, just shave him/her lol.


----------

